# 11 days past due date



## nessiemonstah (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm now 11 days past my EDD taken from a scan at 6 weeks GA, so probably accurate to within a day or 2, and still no real sign of anything happening. Had a scan 3 days ago, and the estimated weight from that was 11lb11, so no feqar that she is undersized, or not really over! Had membrane sweep done that same day, just after the scan, and have been trying everything I can to get things started as they have me booked for induction now at 42 weeks, so 3 days time. I've tried sex (and lots of it!), cumin tea, and evening primrose oil so far. They want me to go up to have bubs monitored for a short period each day now, and I'm wondering whether it is worth having another membrane sweep done, just because I'm really wanting to avoid having to be induced.


----------



## watermamma (Dec 29, 2003)

(((HUGS))) I know how hard it is to feel the pressure coming down when you go "post-dates".

So you probably know that it is totally NORMAL to go past your "EDD". After all, it is an _estimated_ due date!!!! Problem is, care providers seem to forget this. We are then subject to constant monitoring and induction threats, and walk around wondering what is wrong with _us_. (ok, so this is at least how _I_ felt!)

My 1st babe (also assigned an EDD by early ultrasound!) was born at 41wks 1 day after self-induction of castor oil (was planning hospital birth). I did not even realize that I could refuse an induction. I just wanted to avoid the scheduled one, so I took castor oil (and had a pretty harsh labor because of it, though I probably took too much).

2nd babe (planned out-of hospital birth), went to 42wks 2 days, and with increasing pressure from husband (due to business travel dates), midwives (due to laws prohibiting them attending post-dates births), and yes, some of my own reasons, I did yet another castor oil induction (but this time much smaller does). I had a wonderful birth, much more gentle than my 1st.

With my 2nd, had my mebranes stripped twice (my request) and it never put me into labor. I tried walking, sex, breast pump, spicy food, homeopathic black/blue cohosh, castor oil cervix rub. I was dailated 4-5cm for a long time. Nothing.

I am positive that I simply carry babes longer than "average". My babies were very healthy, and my 2weeks late one looked younger (41wks) than her brother did at birth (he was guessed to be more like 42+weeks). My 2nd babes "EDD" was very accurate due to charting.

Ok, so through my rambling, I guess I am trying to say that:

1) You are normal.
2) Your babe and body know what they are doing
3) You can refuse induction
4) Your baby does not have a calendar in there
5) YOU ARE NORMAL!!!!!!!

If I were in your shoes, I would try membrane sweeping one more time, if you want. I would refuse induction, and agree to non-stress test every OTHER day after 42 weeks. I would NOT agree to a Biophysical profile (but I had a terrible experience with it) but also because they often find reasons to induce when things really are perfectly fine. And if it came down to it, I would personally self-induce at home to avoid Pit induction.

And then I would relax and enjoy the rest of my pregnancy, treating myself like a princess for my remaining days of pregnancy. I would turn off the phone and stop listening to my answering machine full of stressed out relatives and friends and doctors.

You didn't say if this was your first baby, but if it is, please know that the dates for 1st babies are actually 41 wks, not 40wks. Care providers in some countries are realizing this, but most are still sticking to their 40 week arbitrary rule.

Wow, sorry so long and rambling, I am not making much sense today. Good luck and happy birthing, your baby will be here soon







(even if it feels like forever)!!!


----------



## loved (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes - all of the above and , rest, relax, no that there is nothing wrong with you...babies come out!
And they are really smart.

Breathe.
Take the pressure off and your baby will come.


----------



## water (May 15, 2003)

nak...

I just had a baby at 42 weeks in Oct. I was also afraid of induction and tried everything I could think of including evening primrose oil, black and blue cohosh, acupuncture and sex. I did have my membranes swept twice, the second time the day before I went into labour, so I totally think its worth it to try that again.

I did not have to be induced, which was what I wanted, but I was prepared to refuse induction until 43 weeks. Remember, it's up to you! You can always say no!

By the way I really think that my 2 weeks overdue girl is better off for the extra time inside; she is healthy and strong and nurses expertly and sleeps awesomely.









Good luck to you and stay strong, I know I was going completely insane by 11 days over!


----------



## Al Dente (Jan 8, 2004)

First of all,







mama. I know how you feel. I was digging holes for trees in our backyard desperately trying to get ds OUT OF ME! (Had him at 43 wks, 4 days.)

Just remember that it's your body. They can't make you have an induction if you don't want to. Listen to your body, trust it. What is it telling you? At 43 wks 3 days my ds' heartrate had dipped 20 bpm. It scared me enough to get him out of there and not wait for him to come naturally. Found out that he was malpositioned and would *never* have been able to come! But we didn't know that beforehand. My point is, once *I* felt the time had come, I was able to move the process along with peace about the decision. Any sooner than that and I would've been in a great deal of anger/pain about the doctor taking the choice from me. KWIM?

Hang in there mama. It won't last forever. Do whatever makes you feel good at this point. Maybe a little imagery and talking to your babe "it's time to come now. Mama is waiting for you", and that sort of thing, might help.

I agree that 'overdue' babies seem to be very advanced for newborns. Ds came out ready to nurse and with his head up! :LOL








Rachel


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I agree with the others. What a hard spot to be in - under timelines, etc., when our bodies are so perfectly made. Still, it's uncomfortable!

Just a reminder, too, that ultrasounds in the third trimester can be - and often ARE - off in weight estimates by two pounds. Your little one is not packing on weight like he/she did in the last month, in fact the weight gain slows alot, so there's no worry about this baby getting "too big" to birth.

I would put off induction as long as possible - it seems that when we let our babies come when they have decided, it's often the perfect time.


----------



## nessiemonstah (Aug 13, 2004)

for the replies and reassurances so far. Didn't think to mention that this is my 2nd, dd arrived bang on her due date, and somewhat smaller, at 8lb1, although this ones supposed size doesn't worry me too much, I'm a BIG girl myself, and both my gran and mum had babies over 10lb. I almost hope she IS over the 11lb mark so I can say I beat both of them


----------



## tenne (Sep 12, 2002)

My second dd was 12lbs 10oz. My first dd was born at 39 weeks, and by 39 weeks with my second I was 3cm dilated and just waiting. The mw said that she would do AROM or cervidel if I was concerned about size (we thought she was around 10lbs), but she wasn't, so I held out. At 41 weeks I was 4cm and finally (due to lots of EPO, sex, and cohosh) started have contrax. I went to the birth center and after about 3 hours the contrax all but stopped. 12 hours after arriving I was at 6cm, but no contrax, so the mw broke my water. I was pushing 30 minutes later and dd was born after 4 hours of pushing, with a 16.5 inch head.
I was really confident that I would go into labor when my body and baby was ready, but in retrospect I think I needed AROM. Her head was so large that it just wasn't settling in to do what it needed to do.
Are you dilated at all? How low is the baby? If you opt for induction I would go with AROM first and hope that gets things going so you don't need anything further.
Good luck!


----------

